
Judge Rules Qualcomm’s Practices Violate Antitrust Law, Orders Changes - jmsflknr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/judge-rules-qualcomms-practices-violate-antitrust-law-orders-changes-11558515533
======
sohkamyung
Similar news from a non-paywall site [1]

[1] [http://www.fosspatents.com/2019/05/breaking-news-federal-
tra...](http://www.fosspatents.com/2019/05/breaking-news-federal-trade-
commission.html)

